# How to watch OTA with no Satellite signal



## mcss1985

Last week I turned on my TV to find the acquiring satellite signal screen. I thought it odd because there wasn't any bad weather, but I thought there may be some residual snow on the dishes from a couple days ago (unlikely being that they're on the roof, but I wasn't interested in investigating at the time).
I proceeded to watch recorded shows and not worry about it. 

I later saw that it never corrected and there was nothing on the dishes and beautiful weather. I called support and they are sending someone out Saturday (They were willing to send someone out the following day, but I couldn't be home due to work).

I'll see what the technician says on Saturday. In the mean time I would love to watch my OTA channels and record my shows. The problem is that when the receiver boots up it goes straight to the acquiring satellite signal screen and I have not way of accessing the OTA channels. I can get to my DVR and all the menu screens, but can't access the guide and therefor OTA.
Is there some work around to get to the OTA. Really need this in case the tech can't do anything on Saturday (I doubt that will be the case, I'm sure he can do something even if temporary) because I have a house full of people coming over for the game on Sunday.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

When you can't get into the EPG you can't get to OTA, unfortunately.

IF you were on an OTA, then you wouldn't need EPG data to directly tune to another OTA... but you are kind of stuck I think.


----------



## Phil T

The HR series receivers do require a satellite signal for the AR21 OTA adapter to work. It will work for 12-24 hours but once it reboots you are out of luck. I would bypass the DirecTV equipment and hook your antenna directly to the TV until DirecTV can fix.


----------



## P Smith

mcss1985,

what DVR model you have ? Is it 922 with MT-2 cartridge ?



Phil T
strange to see DTV HRxx receivers here ...


----------



## mcss1985

P Smith;3173090 said:


> mcss1985,
> 
> what DVR model you have ? Is it 922 with MT-2 cartridge ?
> 
> strange to see DTV HRxx receivers here ...


Yes, it's a 922 with and OTA module. Not sure what the MT-2 cartridge is.


----------



## P Smith

look at white label on the "OTA module"


----------



## mcss1985

P Smith;3173209 said:


> look at white label on the "OTA module"


Yep. It's an MT-2.


----------



## Jhon69

mcss1985 said:


> Last week I turned on my TV to find the acquiring satellite signal screen. I thought it odd because there wasn't any bad weather, but I thought there may be some residual snow on the dishes from a couple days ago (unlikely being that they're on the roof, but I wasn't interested in investigating at the time).
> I proceeded to watch recorded shows and not worry about it.
> 
> I later saw that it never corrected and there was nothing on the dishes and beautiful weather. I called support and they are sending someone out Saturday (They were willing to send someone out the following day, but I couldn't be home due to work).
> 
> I'll see what the technician says on Saturday. In the mean time I would love to watch my OTA channels and record my shows. The problem is that when the receiver boots up it goes straight to the acquiring satellite signal screen and I have not way of accessing the OTA channels. I can get to my DVR and all the menu screens, but can't access the guide and therefor OTA.
> Is there some work around to get to the OTA. Really need this in case the tech can't do anything on Saturday (I doubt that will be the case, I'm sure he can do something even if temporary) because I have a house full of people coming over for the game on Sunday.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


The way around this is to split your OTA signal with a splitter.One OTA feed would go to your 922's MT2 Module,the other OTA feed to the HDTV's digital tuner.If it's a older HDTV it may not have a built in tuner so you would need a digital tuner stand alone box.Then at least you can watch OTA until your satellite signal becomes available.


----------



## EdJ

Jhon69 said:


> The way around this is to split your OTA signal with a splitter.One OTA feed would go to your 922's MT2 Module,the other OTA feed to the HDTV's digital tuner.If it's a older HDTV it may not have a built in tuner so you would need a digital tuner stand alone box.Then at least you can watch OTA until your satellite signal becomes available.


That is exactly what I do. The coax from the roof antenna goes into a splitter. One output goes to the OTA module. The other goes to the coax Antenna input on the back of the TV. Then you just select the input on the TV for the one you want to watch.


----------

